# sophronitella violacea (or isabelia violacea)



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2010)

I've posted this plant/flower before, but I like it so much (and I didn't knock the lip off of this flower) that I'm posting it again. I'm happy that I seem to have figured out what it likes, and it hasn't tried to die after one flowering like the others I had. actually looks pretty happy. finally an orchid that doesn't mind getting dry in the summmer!  i've joined the old tree fern chunk to a new one so that it can keep growing up onto a new mount






whole plant view - the whole mount is only about 8" tall, so this plant is very small





the lip is usually twisted, but I don't think anyone will ever give this species aos awards anyhow


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2010)

Great little species! Definitely they like lots of air movement.


----------



## etex (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute mini! Good growing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Cute pinkish stardusted flower! Cool!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

Good job,


----------



## tenman (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice! In the event mine should ever decide to bloom, what do you think was the problem with trying to die after blooming?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2010)

That is cute. I wonder if anyone has tried to hybridize with it.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2010)

tenman said:


> Very nice! In the event mine should ever decide to bloom, what do you think was the problem with trying to die after blooming?



I think terrible culture had everything to do with it..... (my plants that is)


----------

